# Lest We Forget



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

At 11:00 a.m. tomorrow, I shall physically stand before the cenotaph on St. Anne Street, here in St. Albert to take part in, and witness the Remembrance Day services. 

My mind however, will be elsewhere. Part of the time it will have me in the Royal Canadian Legion burial plot in Swift Current, Saskatchewan, where I will stand before the graves of my father, Lt. F. J. W. Sinclair and my mother Pt. N. M. Sinclair and salute them. They both served in WWII where my father was wounded in action in France. 

It will then take me to another family plot in the small town of Lafleche, Saskatchewan, where I was born. There too, I will stand before the graves of my uncles Marvin, Donald, and Roy who also served overseas in WWII. And I will also stand before, and salute the graves of my two younger uncles who served in Korea. Uncle Benjamin, who I got to know later in life and Uncle Stanley, who I didn't get to know, dead at 33 years of age. 

I shall remember that I am here, never having to go to war, because they did so on my behalf. They, and many other citizens, of many other countries, in many other conflicts. I shall remember them all. 

When the final sweet notes of The Last Post haunt the still morning air, I will shed no tear, for they would not expect me to do so. I will however, have a very large lump in my throat. 

*LEST WE FORGET*


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Well spoken.

I will also remember the sacrifices of soldiers, including those of ours, our allies and our enemies, and renew my commitment to preventing greedy businessmen and power-hungry politicians from causing the conflicts that result in the waste of so many young lives.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> Well spoken.
> 
> I will also remember the sacrifices of soldiers, including those of ours, our allies and our enemies, and renew my commitment to preventing greedy businessmen and power-hungry politicians from causing the conflicts that result in the waste of so many young lives.


bryanc, please stop being such a self-serving zealot. If you truly believe that all sides in armed conflict are morally equivalent, go start your own thread--instead of fertilizing this one.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

macfury said:


> bryanc, please stop being such a self-serving zealot. If you truly believe that all sides in armed conflict are morally equivalent, go start your own thread--instead of fertilizing this one.


+1. A rather simplistic and naive view of the causes of armed conflicts to think that it is *all* about "greedy businessmen" and power hungry politicians.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Very nice SINC.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I will let these two photos speak for themselves. We do get a lot of wind here and even some sunshine. The first flag flies over the cenotaph at our local legion and was last replaced just before Canada Day. The second flies outside a business in a southern Alberta community that is noted continent wide for its community pride. Both were shot yesterday and will no doubt be flying tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> At 11:00 a.m. tomorrow, I shall physically stand before the cenotaph on St. Anne Street, here in St. Albert to take part in, and witness the Remembrance Day services.
> 
> My mind however, will be elsewhere. Part of the time it will have me in the Royal Canadian Legion burial plot in Swift Current, Saskatchewan, where I will stand before the graves of my father, Lt. F. J. W. Sinclair and my mother Pt. N. M. Sinclair and salute them. They both served in WWII where my father was wounded in action in France.
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. Amen. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I'm going to the Cenotaph by Old City Hall here in Toronto. Besides all the soldiers who have made the ultimate sacrifice for our country; I'm going for my Grandfather, Gordon Leroy Simpson. He served in WW2 as a radio operator/repairman/cargo pilot. Never saw active combat; but he said the u-boats along the East Coast were dangerous enough flying around! He passed away this August at the age of 86.


----------



## ryerman (Mar 26, 2008)

Lest we forget, indeed. I think it should be a statutory holiday in Canada. 

The Canadian Hero Fund is initiating a fundraiser to benefit the children of our fallen soldiers. An $11 donation put toward scholarships for the kids. 11for11


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Remembrance Day is a New Brunswick Provincial Holiday.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ryerman said:


> Lest we forget, indeed. I think it should be a statutory holiday in Canada.
> 
> The Canadian Hero Fund is initiating a fundraiser to benefit the children of our fallen soldiers. An $11 donation put toward scholarships for the kids. 11for11


It is a statutory provincial holiday here in NL. My university, Memorial University of Newfoundland, was created in 1925 as a lasting memorial to those Newfoundlanders and Labradorians who died in WWI. Per captia, NL lost more men and women than any other country that fought in WWI. Lest we forget.

Seven is my lucky number, so I donated seven time to the scholarship fund. Lest we forget the children of those who have fallen.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Well said Don. I look forward to your tribute post each year. :clap:

I'm even going to borrow your photo.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I've been wearing my "poppy" since Monday to show my gratitude to all those who fought and died.

Here's a photo I posted in the photo thread a few days ago. Taken in Meaford Ontario.

*


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

here's a picture of my grandfather, standing on top of one of those V2 german rockets I think it was called. He fought in Holland, and came back after the war, dug a foundation in the ground with a shovel after work, and had a huge family. I don't think, I ever heard that man complain.

So I will be remembering tomorrow as well, everyone who lost their lives, as well as my grandfather who passed not long ago. One couldn't have a better role model.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

We are holding a service tomorrow with our students.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kps said:


> I've been wearing my "poppy" since Monday to show my gratitude to all those who fought and died.
> 
> Here's a photo I posted in the photo thread a few days ago. Taken in Meaford Ontario.
> 
> *


Interesting, kps, how your photograph is similar to the statue of The Fighting Newfoundlander here in St.John's. I can't even imagine what these soldiers experienced. Lest we forget. Paix, mon ami.

John Crowell - The Fighting Newfoundlander


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

groovetube said:


> here's a picture of my grandfather, standing on top of one of those V2 german rockets I think it was called. He fought in Holland, and came back after the war, dug a foundation in the ground with a shovel after work, and had a huge family. I don't think, I ever heard that man complain.
> 
> So I will be remembering tomorrow as well, everyone who lost their lives, as well as my grandfather who passed not long ago. One couldn't have a better role model.


Now that, is awesome!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting, kps, how your photograph is similar to the statue of The Fighting Newfoundlander here in St.John's. I can't even imagine what these soldiers experienced. Lest we forget. Paix, mon ami.


Peace to you too, Dr.G.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

kps said:


> Peace to you too, Dr.G.


A nice sentiment. Peace to us all.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kps said:


> Now that, is awesome!


thanks.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*In memory of Albin J. Sumara and Albin F. Sumara, I have updated my family website...*

















*www.Sumara.ca*


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Photo of one of the many Canadian war cemeteries in France, taken earlier this year by the resident teen. Some towns in France hold a service every day of the year to honor those who suffered and or died defending them. They certainly have not forgotten.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> A nice sentiment. Peace to us all.


Amen, brother. Lest we Forget.

YouTube - Take Two Minutes

YouTube - In Flanders Fields [Made for the folks who serve and served]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

To date, 152 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have fallen in the line of duty while serving in Afghanistan. Listed are their names, ranks, ages and hometowns.

The information is courtesy of the Department of National Defence.

Fallen Canadians

Cpl. Brian Pinksen

Age 21 of Corner Brook, N.L., died Aug. 30, 2010.

Sapper Brian Collier

Age 24 of Bradford, Ont., died July 20, 2010.

Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht

Age 34 of Wallaceburg, Ont., died June 26, 2010.

Pte. Andrew Miller

Age 21 of Sudbury, Ont., died June 26, 2010.

Sgt. James Patrick MacNeil

Age 29 of Glace Bay, N.S., died June 21, 2010.

Sgt. Martin Goudreault

Age 35 of Sudbury, Ont., died June 6, 2010.

Trooper Larry Rudd

Age 26 of Brantford, Ont., died May 24, 2010.

Col. Geoff Parker

Age 42 of Oakville, Ont., died May 18, 2010.

Pte. Kevin Thomas McKay

Age 24 of Richmond Hill, Ont., died May 13, 2010.

Petty Officer Second

Class Craig Blake

Age 37 of Simcoe, Ont., died May 3, 2010.

Pte. Tyler William Todd

Age 26 of Bright, Ont., died April 11, 2010.

Cpl. Darren James Fitzpatrick

Age 21 of Prince George, B.C., died March 20, 2010.

Cpl. Joshua Caleb Baker

Age 24 of Edmonton, Alta., died Feb. 12, 2010.

Sgt. John Faught

Age 44 of Sault Ste. Marie, Ont., died Jan. 16, 2010.

Pte. Garrett William Chidley

Age 21 of Cambridge, Ont., died Dec. 30, 2009.

Cpl. Zachery McCormack

Age 21 of Edmonton, Alta., died Dec. 30, 2009.

Sgt. Kirk Taylor

Age 28 of Yarmouth, N.S., died Dec. 30, 2009.

Sgt. George Miok

Age 28 of Edmonton, Alta., died Dec. 30, 2009.

Lt. Andrew Richard Nuttall

Age 30 of Prince Rupert, B.C., died Dec. 23, 2009.

Sapper Steven Marshall

Age 24 of Calgary, Alta., died Oct. 30, 2009.

Lt. Justin Boyes

Age 26 of Saskatoon, Sask., died Oct. 28, 2009.

Cpl. Jonathan Couturier

Age 23 of Loretteville, Que., died Sept. 17, 2009.

Pte. Patrick Lormand

Age 21 of Chute-à-Blondeau, Ont., died Sept. 13, 2009.

Cpl. Jean-François Drouin

Age 31 of Beauport, Que., died Sept. 6, 2009.

Maj. Yannick Pépin

Age 36 of Warwick, Que., died Sept. 6, 2009.

Sapper Matthieu Allard

Age 21 of Val d’Or, Que., died Aug. 1, 2009.

Cpl. Christian Bobbitt

Age 23 of Sept-Îles, Que., died Aug. 1, 2009.

Pte. Sébastien Courcy

Age 26 of St-Hyacinthe, Que., died July 16, 2009.

Master Cpl. Patrice Audet

Age 38 of Montreal, Que., died July 6, 2009.

Cpl. Martin Joannette

Age 25 of Saint-Calixte, Que., died July 6, 2009.

Master Cpl. Charles-Philippe Michaud

Age 28 of Edmundston, N.B., died July 4, 2009.

Cpl. Nicholas Bulger

Age 30 of Peterborough, Ont., died July 3, 2009.

Cpl. Martin Dubé

Age 35 of Quebec City, Que., died June 14, 2009.

Pte. Alexandre Péloquin

Age 20 of Brownsburg-Chatham, Que., died June 8, 2009.

Maj. Michelle Mendes

Age 30 of Wicklow, Ont., died April 23, 2009.

Cpl. Karine Blais

Age 21 of Les Méchins, Que., died April 13, 2009.

Master Cpl. Scott Francis Vernelli

Age 28 of Sault Ste. Marie, Ont., died March 20, 2009.



Cpl. Tyler Crooks

Age 24 of Port Colborne, Ont., died March 20, 2009.

Trooper Jack Bouthillier

Age 20 of Hearst, Ont., died March 20, 2009.

Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes

Age 22 of Ripples, N.B., died March 20, 2009.

Trooper Marc Diab

Age 22 of Mississauga, Ont., died March 8, 2009.

Warrant Officer

Dennis Raymond Brown

Age 38 of St. Catharines, Ont., died March 3, 2009.

Cpl. Dany Olivier Fortin

Age 29 of Baie-Comeau, Que., died March 3, 2009.

Cpl. Kenneth Chad O’Quinn

Age 25 of Happy Valley-Goose Bay, N.L., died March 3, 2009.

Sapper Sean David Greenfield

Age 25 of Pinawa, Man., died Jan. 31, 2009.

Trooper Brian Richard Good

Age 42 of Ottawa, Ont., died Jan. 7, 2009.

Sgt. Gregory John Kruse

Age 40 of Campbelltown, N.B., died Dec. 27, 2008.

Warrant Officer Gaétan Roberge

Age 45 of Hanmer, Ont., died Dec. 27, 2008.

Pte. Michael Freeman

Age 28 of Peterborough, Ont., died Dec. 26, 2008.

Cpl. Thomas James Hamilton

Age 26 of Truro, N.S., died Dec. 13, 2008.

Pte. Justin Peter Jones

Age 21 of Baie Verte, N.L., died Dec. 13, 2008.

Pte. John Michael Roy Curwin

Age 26 of Mount Uniacke, N.S., died Dec. 13, 2008.

Warrant Officer Robert Wilson

Age 38 of Keswick, Ont., died Dec. 5, 2008.

Cpl. Mark Robert McLaren

Age 23 of Peterborough, Ont., died Dec. 5, 2008.

Pte. Demetrios Diplaros

Age 24 of Scarborough, Ont., died Dec. 5, 2008.

Sgt. Prescott Shipway

Age 36 of Saskatoon, Sask., died Sept. 7, 2008.

Cpl. Andrew Paul Grenon

Age 23 of Windsor, Ont., died Sept. 3, 2008.

Cpl. Michael James

Alexander Seggie

Age 21 of Winnipeg, Man., died Sept. 3, 2008.

Pte. Chadwick James Horn

Age 21 of Calgary, Alta., died Sept. 3, 2008.

Sapper Stephan John Stock

Age 25 of Campbell River, B.C., died Aug. 20, 2008.

Cpl. Dustin Roy Robert

Joseph Wasden

Age 25 of Spiritwood, Sask., died Aug. 20, 2008.

Sgt. Shawn Allen Eades

Age 33 of Hamilton, Ont., died Aug. 20, 2008.

Master Cpl. Erin Doyle

Age 32 of Kamloops, B.C., died Aug. 11, 2008.

Master Cpl. Joshua Brian Roberts

Age 29 of Prince Albert, Sask., died Aug. 9, 2008.

Cpl. James (Jim) Hayward Arnal

Age 25 of Winnipeg, Man., died July 18, 2008.

Pte. Colin William Wilmot

Age 24 of Fredericton, N.B., died July 5, 2008.

Cpl. Brendan Anthony Downey

Age 37 of Dundurn, Sask., died July 4, 2008.

Capt. Jonathan (Jon)

Sutherland Snyder

Age 26 of Penticton, B.C., died June 7, 2008.

Capt. Richard Steven Leary

Age 32 of Brantford, Ont., died June 3, 2008.

Cpl. Michael Starker

Age 36 of Calgary, Alta., died May 6, 2008.

Pte. Terry John Street

Age 24 of Surrey, B.C., died April 4, 2008.

Sgt. Jason Boyes

Age 32 of Napanee, Ont., died March 16, 2008.

Bombardier Jérémie Ouellet

Age 22 of Matane, Que., died March 11, 2008.

Trooper Michael Y. Hayakaze

Age 25 of Edmonton, Alta., died March 2, 2008.

Cpl. Étienne Gonthier

Age 21 of St-Georges-de-Beauce, Que., died Jan. 23, 2008.

Trooper Richard Renaud

Age 26 of Alma, Que., died Jan. 15, 2008.

Warrant Officer Hani Massouh

Age 41 of unknown hometown died Jan. 6, 2008.

Cpl. Éric Labbé

Age : 31 of Rimouski, Que., died Jan. 6, 2008.

Gunner Jonathan Dion

Age 27 of Gatineau, Que., died Dec. 30, 2007.

Pte. Michel Jr. Lévesque

Age 25 of Rivière-Rouge, Que., died Nov. 17, 2007.

Cpl. Nicolas R. Beauchamp

Age 28 of Montréal, Que. died Nov. 17, 2007.

Cpl. Nathan Hornburg

Age 24 of Calgary, Alta., died Sept. 24, 2007.



Major Raymond Mark Ruckpaul

Age 42 of Hamilton, Ont. died Aug. 29, 2007.

Master Cpl. Christian Duchesne

Age 34 of Montreal, Que., died Aug. 22, 2007.

Master Warrant Officer

Mario Mercier

Age 43 of Weedon, Que., died Aug. 22, 2007.

Pte. Simon Longtin

Age 23 of Longueuil, Que., died Aug. 19, 2007.

Cap. Jefferson Clifford Francis

Age 37 of Oromocto, N.B., died July 4, 2007.

Cpl. Jordan Anderson

Age 25 of Iqaluit, died July 4, 2007.

Capt. Matthew Johnathan Dawe

Age 27 of Kingston, Ont., died July 4, 2007.

Master Cpl. Colin Stuart

Francis Bason

Age 28 of Burnaby, B.C., died July 4, 2007.

Cpl. Cole D. Bartsch

Age 23 of Whitecourt, Alta., died July 4, 2007.

Pte. Lane William Thomas Watkins

Age 20 of Winnipeg, Man., died July 4, 2007.

Sgt. Christos Karigiannis

Age 31 of Montréal, Que., died June 20, 2007.

Cpl. Stephen Frederick Bouzane

Age 26 of Springdale, N.L., died June 20, 2007.

Pte. Joel Wiebe

Age 22 of Edmonton, Alta., died June 20, 2007.

Trooper Darryl Caswell

Age 25 of Bowmanville, Ont., died June 11, 2007.

Master Cpl. Darrell Jason Priede

Age 30 of Burlington, Ont., died May 30, 2007.

Cpl. Matthew McCully

Age 25 of Orangeville, Ont. died May 25, 2007.

Master Cpl. Anthony Klumpenhouwer

Age 25 of Listowel, Ont., died April 18, 2007.

Master Cpl. Allan Stewart

Age 31 of Newcastle, N.B., died April 11, 2007.

Trooper Patrick James Pentland

Age 23 of Geary, N.B. died April 11, 2007.

Sgt. Donald Lucas

Age 31 of St. John’s, N.L., died April 8, 2007.

Cpl. Brent Donald Poland

Age 37 of Sarnia, Ont., died April 8, 2007.



Cpl. Christopher Paul Stannix

Age 24 of Dartmouth, N.S., died April 8, 2007.

Cpl. Aaron Edward Williams

Age 23 of Perth-Andover, N.B., died April 8, 2007.

Pte. David Robert Greenslade

Age 20 of Saint-John, N.B., died April 8, 2007.

Pte. Kevin Vincent Kennedy

Age 20 of St-John’s, N.L., died April 8, 2007.

Cpl. Kevin Megeney

Age 25 of New Glasgow, N.S., died March 6, 2007.

Chief Warrant Officer

Robert Girouard, CD

Age 46 of Bouctouche, N.B., died Nov. 27, 2006.

Cpl. Albert Storm, CD

Age 36 of Niagara Falls, Ont., died Nov. 27, 2006.

Sgt. Darcy Scott Tedford, CD

Age 32 of Calgary, Alta., died Oct. 14, 2006.

Pte. Blake Neil Williamson

Age 23 of Ottawa, Ont., died Oct. 14, 2006.

Trooper Mark Andrew Wilson

Age 39 of London, Ont., died Oct. 7, 2006.

Sgt. Craig Paul Gillam, CD

Age 40 of South Branch, N.L., died Oct. 3, 2006.

Cpl. Robert Thomas James Mitchell

Age 32 of Owen Sound, Ont., died Oct. 3, 2006.

Pte. Josh Klukie

Age 23 of Shuniah, Ont., died Sept. 29, 2006.

Cpl. Glen Arnold, CD

Age 32 of McKerrow, Ont. died Sept. 18, 2006.

Pte. David Byers

Age 22 of Espanola, Ont., died Sept. 18, 2006.

Cpl. Shane Keating

Age 30 of Dalmeny, Sask., died Sept. 18, 2006.

Cpl. Keith Morley, CD

Age 30 of Winnipeg, Man., died Sept. 18, 2006.

Pte. Mark Anthony Graham

Age 33 of Hamilton, Ont., died Sept. 4, 2006.

Pte. William Jonathan James Cushley

Age 21 of Port Lambton, Ont., died Sept. 3, 2006.

Warrant Officer Frank

Robert Mellish, CD

Age 38 of Truro, N.S., died Sept. 3, 2006.

Warrant Officer

Richard Francis Nolan, CD

Age 39 of Mount Pearl, N.L., died Sept. 3rd, 2006.

Sgt. Shane Stachnik

Age 30 of Waskatenau, Alta., died Sept. 3rd, 2006.

Cpl. David Braun

Age 27 of Raymore, Sask., died Aug. 22, 2006.

Cpl. Andrew James Eykelenboom

Age 23 of Comox, B.C., died Aug. 11, 2006.

Master Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh

Age 33 of Regina, Sask., died Aug. 9, 2006.

Master Cpl. Raymond Arndt

Age 31 of Edson, Alta., died Aug. 5, 2006.

Pte. Kevin Dallaire

Age 22 of Calgary, Alta., died Aug. 3, 2006.

Sgt. Vaughan Ingram

Age 35 of Burgeo, N.L., died Aug. 3, 2006.

Cpl. Bryce Jeffrey Keller

Age 27 of Regina, Sask., died Aug. 3, 2006.

Cpl. Christopher Jonathan Reid, CD

Age 34 of Truro, N.S., died Aug. 3, 2006.

Cpl. Francisco Gomez, CD

Age 44 of Edmonton, Alta., died July 22, 2006.

Cpl. Jason Patrick Warren

Age 29 of Que. City, Que., died July 22, 2006.

Cpl. Anthony Joseph Boneca

Age 21 of Thunder Bay, Ont., died July 9, 2006.

Capt. Nichola Kathleen

Sarah Goddard, MSM

Age 26 of Calgary, Alta., died May 17, 2006.

Cpl. Matthew David James Dinning

Age 23 of Richmond Hill, Ont., died April 22, 2006.

Bombardier Myles Stanley John Mansell

Age 25 of Victoria, B.C., died April 22, 2006.

Cpl. Randy Payne

Age 32 of Gananoque, Ont., died April 22, 2006.

Lt. William Turner

Age 45 of Toronto, Ont., died April 22, 2006.

Pte. Robert Costall

Age 22 of Thunder Bay, Ont., died March 29, 2006.

Master Cpl. Timothy Wilson

Age 30 of Grande Prairie, Alta., died March 5, 2006.

Cpl. Paul Davis

Age 28 of Bridgewater, N.S., died March 2, 2006.

Mr. Glyn Berry

Age 59 of Barry, South Wales, U.K., died Jan. 15, 2006.

Pte. Braun Scott Woodfield

Age 24 of Eastern Passage, N.S., died Nov. 24, 2005.

Cpl. Jamie Brendan Murphy

Age 26 of Conception Harbour, N.L., died Jan. 27, 2004.

Cpl. Robbie Christopher Beerenfenger

Age 29 of Ottawa, Ont., died Oct. 2, 2003.

Sgt. Robert Alan Short

Age 42 of Fredericton, N.B., died Oct. 2, 2003.

Sgt. Marc D. Léger

Age 29 of Lancaster, Ont., died April 18, 2002.

Cpl. Ainsworth Dyer

Age 24 of Montréal, Que., died April 18, 2002.

Pte. Richard Green

Age 21 of Mill Cove, N.S., died April 18, 2002.

Pte. Nathan Smith

Age 26 of Tatamagouche, N.S., died April 18, 2002.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Today I remember our brave men and women serving for peace and to protect our way of life. I especially will remember two Veterans who served in WWII and touched my life for only a brief time. SGT Don Cooper and PVT John "Dooley" Wilkins. Although they are no longer with us I still thank them for the sacrifice they made.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Please observe moment of silence today at 11 AM*

It's 11 AM EST here at ehMac World HQ. 

Please take a moment of silence to remember all of Canada's soldiers and military who have or who are bravely fighting for their country and for others. 

A profound, sincere personal thanks to the brave Canadian soldiers that helped liberate my parents country of Holland. The hand written stories from my Opa of the Canadian soldiers parading down the street and the celebration the country felt always remind me of how fortunate I am of the brave Canadian men and women who were willing to die for their country, and for the freedom of others.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A fine sentiment, Mr. Mayor. I did so at our National War Memorial here in St.John's, and for you, at 12:30PM which was 11AM your time. Lest we forget.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

We will remember them.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

This was just sent to me... truly moving.

About the Song Taps and its Lyrics.

We have all heard the haunting song, "Taps." It's the song that gives us that lump in our throats and usually creates tears in our eyes.

But, do you know the story behind the song?

If not, I think you will be delighted to find out about it's humble beginnings.

It all began in 1862 during the Civil War, when Union Army Captain Robert Ellicombe was with his men near Harrison's Landing in Virginia.

The Confederate Army was on the other side of the narrow strip of land.

During the night, Captain Ellicombe heard the moans of a soldier who lay mortally wounded on the field.

Not knowing if it was a Union or Confederate soldier, the Captain decided to risk his life and bring the stricken man back for medical attention.

Crawling on his stomach through the gunfire, the Captain reached the stricken soldier and began pulling him toward his encampment. When the Captain finally reached his own lines, he discovered it was actually a Confederate soldier but the soldier was dead.

The Captain lit a lantern and suddenly caught his breath and went numb with shock.

In the dim light, he saw the face of the soldier.

It was his own son.

The boy had been studying music in the South when the war broke out. Without telling his father, he enlisted in the Confederate Army.

The following morning, heartbroken, the father asked permission of his superiors to give his son a full military burial despite his enemy status. His request was only partially granted.

The Captain had asked if he could have a group of Army band members play a funeral dirge for his son at the funeral.

The request was turned down since the soldier was a Confederate but, out of respect for the father, they did say they could give him only one musician.

The Captain chose a bugler.

He asked the bugler to play a series of musical notes he had found on a piece of paper in the pocket of the dead youth's uniform. This wish was granted.

The haunting melody we now know as "Taps" used at military funerals was born.

*Taps*

Day is done, 
gone the sun, 
from the Lakes from the hills from the sky, 
all is well, safely rest, God is nigh.

Fading light,
Dims the sight, 
And a star Gems the sky Gleaming bright, 
From afar, Drawing nigh, Falls the night.

Thanks and praise, 
For our days, 
Neath the sun, Neath the stars, Neath the sky, 
As we go, This we know, God is nigh."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

WWII airplanes I photographed over Sunnybrook Hospital in Toronto this morning, saluting veterans.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr. G. While the list may seem small, for those of us who see a family member it is especially sorrowful.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> This was just sent to me... truly moving.
> 
> About the Song Taps and its Lyrics.


*Screature: Moving, yes. True, no, sorry to say.*

Origin of 'Taps'



> There was no dead son, Confederate or otherwise; no lone bugler sounding out the dead boy's last composition. How the call came into being was never anything more than one influential soldier deciding his unit could use a bugle call for particular occasions and setting about to come up with one.
> 
> If anyone can be said to have composed 'Taps,' it was Brig. Gen. Daniel Butterfield, Commander of the 3rd Brigade, 1st Division, V Army Corps, Army of the Potomac, during the American Civil War. Dissatisfied with the customary firing of three rifle volleys at the conclusion of burials during battle and also wanting a less harsh bugle call for ceremonially signaling the end of a soldier's day, he likely altered an older piece known as "Tattoo," a French bugle call used to signal "lights out," into the call we now know as 'Taps.'


(Snopes)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *Screature: Moving, yes. True, no, sorry to say.*
> 
> Origin of 'Taps'
> 
> (Snopes)


I wondered about the veracity of the story myself... thanks for this...

On the other hand sometimes you shouldn't let the truth get in the way of a good story... 

I like the "myth" of what was sent to me none-the-less.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Dr. G. While the list may seem small, for those of us who see a family member it is especially sorrowful.


All too true, eMacMan. All too true ...... Paix, mon ami.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Remembrance Day 2010 in Calgary was well attended at the Military Museum today. I'm glad to see that it is better attended every year. Today's nice weather cooperated perfectly.
I was also pleased to see that the organizers have upgraded the ceremony with a bandstand (courtesy of the Calgary Stampede Board) and a big screen TV so the crowd can actually see what is happening, which was almost impossible without it.







Taps is played: 







Big Screen Wreath laying view:







Big Screen Mountie:


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

More images from Calgary:

At first I was annoyed to see so many kids climbing all over the displays (despite signage asking people to not climb on them) but then I thought, how lucky for these Canadian kids to consider a tank a playground apparatus instead of something to fear. Isn't that what this service is all about?








Crosses on the hill with names of those who have made the ultimate sacrifice:








Retired Military vehicle - wish I knew exactly what it was so I could tell you:








Three Veterans:


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Last bunch of images (sorry, ehMac will only let me upload 4 at a time today) :

Retired CF5:








Bigger view of CF5, complete with the remains of jet-trails from the jets that had passed overhead: 









I have not forgotten.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cool pics, KC4. My first Remembrance Day was back in Nov., 1977. Queen Elizabeth was here that year, and there were plenty of pictures taken that day. I went the next year with my camera and people looked at me as if I was chewing tobacco and spitting at the base of the War Memorial. I soon realized that picture taking was NOT an acceptable practice, especially not with a big camera and a telephoto lense. 

Over the past few years, I have seen some people take quick pics with their cell phones. Only the tourists have actual cameras out taking pics. I am actually amazed at how quiet the crowd is each Nov.11th (today was over 2000 people, which is amazing if you saw the space of the actual memorial). Services are held there three times a year -- April 25th, the date of the commemoration of the Gallipoli offensive in World War I; July 1st, also known as Memorial Day here in NL, is the date of remembrance of Battle of the Somme at Beaumont-Hamel; and November 11th, Remembrance Day, the anniversary of the official end of World War I.

The picture is courtesy of CBC, since Eugene, in his wheel chair, and I are way off to the right in the picutre, near the tree.

War Memorial, St. John's, Newfoundland, 1988

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_War_Memorial_(Newfoundland)

CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - Thousands honour war dead in N.L.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There was an interesting, and very appropriate, front page of our local paper, The Telegram, published this morning before 11AM.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Will They Remember?

On the first day of school, a teacher did something not to be forgotten...

On the first day of school, she removed all of the desks out of her classroom.

When the first period kids entered the room they discovered that there were no desks.

"Where are our desks?", the students inquired.

The teacher replied, "You can't have a desk until you tell me how you earn the right to sit at a desk."

They thought, "Well, maybe it's our grades."

"No." she said.

"Is it our behaviour?"

She told them, "No, it's not even your behaviour."

And so, they came and went, the first period, second period, third period. 

Still no desks in the classroom.

By early afternoon television news crews had started gathering in the teacher's classroom to report about this "crazy teacher" who had taken all the desks out of her room.

The final period of the day came and as the puzzled students found seats on the floor of the deskless classroom, the teacher said, "Throughout the day no one has been able to tell me just what he/she has done to earn the right to sit at the desks that are ordinarily found in this classroom. Now I am going to tell you."

At this point, the teacher went over to the door of her classroom and opened it.

Twenty-seven (27) war veterans, all in uniforms, walked into that classroom, each one carrying a school desk. The Vets began placing the school desks in rows, and then they would walk over and stand alongside the wall. By the time the last soldier had set the final desk in place those kids started to understand, perhaps for the first time in their lives, just how the right to sit at those desks had been earned..

The teacher said, "You didn't earn the right to sit at these desks. These heroes did it for you. They placed the desks here for you. Now, it's up to you to sit in them. It is your responsibility to learn, to be good students, to be good citizens. They paid the price so that you could have the freedom to get an education."

"...don't ever forget it."


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Dr. G.

I'm sorry if anyone considers these images or the act of taking pictures at these Remembrance Day ceremonies disrespectful. 

My actions and intentions are in fact, exactly the opposite. It is my way of paying respect by documenting the event and hopefully capturing it's meaning within the images.

There were many people with cameras of all types there. I'm not saying this means that my capturing images must be OK by association, only that I was not alone. It's OK with me, my 3 uncles and one grandfather who were vets and their immediate family members (whom I also share these pictures with). 

As far as the crowd there today, I'm not sure. I know that it was OK with one family at least. I had never met them before. They pounced on me and my camera to quickly, quickly take a picture of their son who was just to appear on the big screen laying a wreath in honor of his friend and battalion mate who had given the ultimate sacrifice.

One more: 








I will not forget.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4, I did not mean to say that your pics were disrespectful in any way. I know that you are a fine person, and a great picture taker. I was just saying that it is not considered to be something that is looked upon favorably here in St.John's. Each year I see fewer and fewer real cameras at our National War Memorial. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iLabmAn said:


> Will They Remember?
> 
> On the first day of school, a teacher did something not to be forgotten...
> 
> ...


A great story. Paix, mon ami.


----------

